# barnes county big bucks



## tammycarol1986 (Oct 22, 2006)

2 very big whitetails were taken in barnes county over the weekend, one grossed almost 160,very nice 5x5 with lots of charater, other i witness being shot, scores close to 150, will post photos later, albinohunter


----------

